# 1940 CWC 4 Gill



## slick (Sep 26, 2022)

1940 CWC 4 gill project. What you see is what you get and all I have. Fork leg shoulder bolts are not correct and will have to be replaced. Crank assembly needs bearings. Frame has a couple small tears in it on the rear triangle. The rest of the frame is very solid. Thread will end Wednesday night at 9pm Pacific time to keep it fair for everyone. Free delivery to Jim's seap meet in Stockton,Ca. this Saturday. Bid often and good luck.


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 26, 2022)

Looks like a good start to a rare, worthy project! GLWS! 😎


----------



## skiptooth (Sep 26, 2022)

Slick , sorry i don't bid 🙁


----------



## John (Sep 26, 2022)

$250.00


----------



## slick (Sep 26, 2022)

Sorry John but no deal


----------

